# Unusual Combinations of Instruments?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a few composers complete works sets, and love the random "Romance for harmonica, strings and piano" you occasionally see. So my question is, what are some odd combinations from some of the greats that you have seen?


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Schumann's Andante and Variations
Two pianos (!!), two cellos, french horn


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Stravinsky's "L'histoire du soldat" has an orchestra of violin, double bass, clarinet, bassoon, cornet, trombone, and a percussionist. 

Manuel de Falla wrote a concerto for harpsichord, flute, oboe, clarinet, violin, and cello. It's not a concerto grosso - that's the entire orchestra.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Are you looking for music from a particular time period? I ask because uncommon combinations become common or - even if unique - less surprising in more recent times.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

I suppose we can't count PDQ Bach?  I enjoyed his part for symphony and wine bottle (the latter getting different notes, so it needs to be gradually consumed throughout the piece)


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Schumann's Märchenerzählungen for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

All time periods can count, and the more unusual the better. P.D.Q Bach was a master of unusual combinations. Trio for two flutes, a tamborine, and a tuba. But I am really just looking for "real" music. .


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

schubert quartet in G for guitar,flute,viola and cello which sounds good i thought about writing something like that.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

There's Schnittke's Four Hymns for cello and various combinations of other instruments. 
Hymn 1 is written for cello, harp and timpani (



). 
Hymn 2 is for cello and double bass (



). 
Hymn 3 is for cello, bassoon, harpsichord, and tubular bells (



). 
And Hymn 4 is for cello, double bass, bassoon, harp, harpsichord, timpani, and tubular bells.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Jacques Ibert (1890-1962) wrote some chamber works for unconventional combinations:

Le jardinier de Samos for flute, clarinet, trumpet, violin, cello and percussion
Trio for violin, cello and harp
Deux Interludes for flute, violin and harpsichord


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

My chamber opera "The King's Horn" is scored for flute/piccolo, clarinet/bass clarinet, percussion (tom-toms, tambourine, triangle, bass drum, roto-toms, xylophone, tubular bells), violin, accordion and theorbo plus the singers in the opera. Beat that!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

nefigah said:


> I suppose we can't count PDQ Bach?  I enjoyed his part for symphony and wine bottle (the latter getting different notes, so it needs to be gradually consumed throughout the piece)


How about the "erotica" variations for banned instruments? :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Another one of my compositions (more conventional than "The King's Horn") is scored for two violas, wood block, triangle, wine bottle (tuned to a 440 hz and blown across the rim like pan-pipes) didjeridoo and closed piano.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Do you have any links to performances of those, Mr. AvantGarde?


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My chamber opera "The King's Horn" is scored for flute/piccolo, clarinet/bass clarinet, percussion (tom-toms, tambourine, triangle, bass drum, roto-toms, xylophone, tubular bells), violin, accordion and theorbo plus the singers in the opera. Beat that!


Where's the Horn?

ps I had to look up what a theorbo is.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I will make one limit. It must be easily findable.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Ravel Introduction Allegro For Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

nefigah said:


> Do you have any links to performances of those, Mr. AvantGarde?


No … but the second piece has been performed on three different occasions.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> Where's the Horn?
> 
> ps I had to look up what a theorbo is.


The horn grows out of the top of the King's head. :lol:


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh yes, I remember you mentioning this in another thread.

Well, in that case...
Where's the Horn?


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Takemitus's November Steps, contains extended solos for shikuhachi and biwa:


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Debussy's Sonata for Harp Flute and Viola is a different combination ..... and a pleasing one.


----------

